# Check it out



## mtiffany (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is my website.  Mark Tiffany Photography - Home   it is fairly new and i am working on making it better.  also i am trying to be a better photographer.  Check it out and give me suggestions.  thanks!!


----------



## JAmadoPhotography (Aug 19, 2010)

You have great pictures and to be honest, you should present your work with a better website to charge more. It takes money to make money, so spend $200-$300 on a website designer or go to community college and take a design course. I took a web design course and have built a couple of websites for my photography. Take a look...

www.jamadophotography.com
www.babyphotographydenver.com
 www.wedding-photographer-denver.net
 www.senior-pictures-denver.com


----------



## AdrianC (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah, your pictures are pretty good. 

Website, not so much. It just looks a bit amateurish. 

Try keeping the font on the first page of only one size, don't use italics for no reason, don't put so many links in the first paragraph. The header doesn't really match the rest of the page (I'm talking about the blue sky thing) and orange + light blue doesn't fit well. 

For your gallery page, all the images are centered which looks kinda odd. Once you select a category, its ok. 

News looks good.

The about page feels kinda empty. I wouldn't write in 3rd person. Feels kinda weird reading it.


----------



## mtiffany (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for the critique! i temporarily fixed the title header but i will get back to that later today.  for the gallery page do you think i should do like an organized view of thumbnails?  also, im trying to put in some flash slideshow to view the photos horizontally instead of having to scroll down to view all of the photos.  Thanks again!!


----------



## mtiffany (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice sites!  i especially like the first one!  Im still in high school so i dont have time to go to community college or take design classes but my problem with spending $200-300 and then some for website hosting is that im not too sure there is a market for my photography.  Do you think my photos would sell if i created a professional website and made them available to purchase? because i don't wanna throw that money into a hole....


----------

